# How many pairs of black shoes do you own?



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

As of late I've been contemplating whether to add an additional pair of black shoes to my rotation. However, it seems black shoes get somewhat of a bad rap around here in comparison to the myriad options of browns and burgundies despite the fact that there are some occasions that just demand black shoes. So, it got me thinking fellow forum members; how many pairs of black shoes do you own, what are they, and how often do you wear them?

I'll go first. I have 1 pair, 1 measly pair. Alden plain cap toes that are worn with suits to the office, court, or to a funeral. They're probably used once every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Not to sound obsessive about shoes (though I freely admit that I am), I believe the count of black shoes is 14 pairs, with three pairs of black boots. I like black shoes with navy and grey suits, and for many years, I would not wear brown shoes with navy or grey suits, though I've softened that practice of late.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Two. One is the mandatory AE Park Ave oxford, the other a rubber-soled quarter brogue blucher, the AE Benton. The former is worn with dark suits, the latter is basically a rain shoe. Neither gets much wear at all. Once or twice a month at best.


----------



## wildcat1976 (Jan 5, 2012)

I own 2 pairs of black shoes; a Paul Stuart house brand cap toe bal and an Alden winged tip bal.
As I am retired, my need for somewhat "formal" black shoes is limited. This is offset by eight pairs of brown shoes and boots.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

1 pair, Loake captoe oxfords. Worn for funerals and pleased to say that they haven't been on my feet in a while now.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

5 - a pair of steel toe chelseas, a pair of AE for BB San Marcos, a pair of AE McTavish, a pair of late mint 70s Florsheim Imperial LWBs and a pair of mint Exec Imperial scotch grain PTBs.

Oops, make that 6, I forgot the pair of Alden for BB shell cap toes


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

I have as follows;
Black Park Avenue for formal occasions,
Black McAllister
Black MacNiell
Black Blucher with rubber sole (Benton?)
Three lace-ups in shades of brown
One brown slip-on
Several others (work boots, sneakers, boat shoes, etc.)

Except for the Park Avenues, all my black shoes were eBay purchases early on (once I learned that I could find narrow shoes for my feet). I was hesitant about getting browns, but now I'm sort of mad at myself for staying with blacks for so long. 

I keep my Park Avenues in the back of my closet in reserve. I want them looking good for formal occasions. I wear my others 2-3 times per week. More in the winter because I'm not as fond of them and one has vibram soles and another has rubber toppy (correct term?). When they wear out, I'll replace with dark brown.

While I now think that browns are more versatile and look better, the same cannot be said by most of the general public. I doubt most people out there would complain that you wear black shoes too often.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

- 3 pure dress shoes
* 2 plane cap toes (1 Peal and Co and 1 Cole Hann from back in the day)
* I with a bit of broguing (Joseph Abboud which is very old but I think was made by Allen Edmonds)

- 1 Alden lace-up dress boot with full-on broguing (a fantastic boot - it's why Alden is Alden)

- 1 Polo black leather chukka boot (very good for slightly dressing down dress pants or dressing up more casual pants)

N.B. my guess, too silly hot for Upr to post on the WAYWT, which is beyond understandable, but still miss seeing a post from you today.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

I have 3 pairs of black shoes. AE 5th avenue for a more formal look with suits. Black John Lobb Lopez I bought these because I have a work uniform that requires black shoes, but oxfords are much too formal for my work uniform (polo, and black pants) and a pair of AE Belgiums(plain toe oxford for black tie.

I am not a huge fan of black shoes either, I am in the camp that says there is almost always a better option.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Fading Fast said:


> - 3 pure dress shoes
> * 2 plane cap toes (1 Peal and Co and 1 Cole Hann from back in the day)
> * I with a bit of broguing (Joseph Abboud which is very old but I think was made by Allen Edmonds)
> 
> ...


Don't worry, FF, the cessation is only for one day - I'm having dinner with Mr. Claymore from SF (and some other menswear obsessives) tomorrow evening, and will be suitably decked out. As it is, I didn't think that my attire today (pink OCBD, sage linen trousers, and snuff suede bluchers with Dainite soles) was interesting enough to post.


----------



## Fading Fast (Aug 22, 2012)

upr_crust said:


> Don't worry, FF, the cessation is only for one day - I'm having dinner with Mr. Claymore from SF (and some other menswear obsessives) tomorrow evening, and will be suitably decked out. As it is, I didn't think that my attire today (pink OCBD, sage linen trousers, and snuff suede bluchers with Dainite soles) was interesting enough to post.


I understand as you are talking to a guy who is working from home, as I do everyday. I have on a pair of chinos, a blue chambray button down and chambray (not matching the shirt) sneakers - which is why I rarely post pictures.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Now, retired, one pair. When working I wore dark suits and black shoes every workday of the year. I varied between three and five pairs, J&M Crown Aristocrafts.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Another retiree. I own one pair of AE Park Avenues for funerals, weddings and the symphony. They get brought out fewer than a dozen times a year.


----------



## TheoProf (Dec 17, 2012)

4 pair in my work rotation (AE 5th Ave, Alden 907, AE Del Ray, JM Waverly). I, too, like wearing black shoes with my dark suits (although not exclusively). In one sense, quality black shoes look good while assuring that your feet aren't the first thing about you that people notice. I think that it's easy to forget that, in classic menswear, the principle of understatement extends to one's shoes.

I have two pairs of black shoes in my casual rotation (yes, I know, not in the CM canon but I like them all the same). One is a pair of AE Black Hills that I wear with jeans, and the other is a pair of AE McTavish that I often wear with grey chinos or olive moleskins.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I have about ten pair - - mostly loafers. My brown shoes get worn more often, but I still like black with blue and with gray.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Roughly speaking, one pair for every three pairs of brown shoes, so I'm thinking 10-12 pairs. The black loafers see the least use, although I wore them recently with pink socks (can't recall the rest of the ensemble, although I think that the trousers were a lighter hue), which actually worked well, or so I thought. Saw them sitting there unworn in more than a year and figured I should jig up something. I'm of a mind that black shoes look good with navy and charcoal suits, also with the security guard look, and so black shoes get worn maybe six times a month.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*One pair!* For funerals, but the last funerals I've attended I've worn cordovan color.


----------



## jok (May 5, 2015)

I only have 3 black pairs out of my entire collection. I rarely wear black as it looks too meh. Heck I have more blue shoes that black.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Two pairs - one pair of Alden cap toes for formal attire, and one pair of Trickers balmoral brogues for work to break up the plethora of burgundy, chestnut, and dark brown shoes that I typically wear.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

This is it, exactly. Black has become so out that it's becoming, or should become, in. I particularly like my MacNeil black pebblegrain longwings. Almost like power shoes.



Tiger said:


> Two pairs - one pair of Alden cap toes for formal attire, and one pair of Trickers balmoral brogues for work to break up the plethora of burgundy, chestnut, and dark brown shoes that I typically wear.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Five pairs of black shoes, mainly worn with dark business suits and grey trousers. I consider all of these staples.....

AE Niles cap-toe oxford
AE Grayson tassel loafer
Alden 660 tassel loafer
Alden 681 full strap loafer
Gucci bit loafer


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

My entire rotation is *black*...


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I have five pairs of black shoes and one pair of black boots. 1 pair of Park Ave which where my first pair of black dress oxfords. I think it's necessary to have a pair of nice black dress oxfords so I recently upgraded to a pair of Edward Green Chelsea's in black. I also have a pair of John Lobb Williams II monks in black. I also have a pair of Peal an Co black split toe shoes for BB by Crockett an Jones. The last pair of shoes are a pair of Alden hand sewn shoes in black to offset a pair I purchased in brown. 

I have so few in black because the other colors tend to be more interesting especially when purchasing shoes from higher end shoemakers when they finish these other colors in much more interesting ways. Edward Green for example will finish there other colors with a black tip on the toe.

i certainly wouldn't rule out the possibility of more black shoes. I do find there are a few from time to time that grab my interest. There are some great designs from Vass, St Crispins, and John Lobb which look simply stunning in black.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

None. However, I wore black shoes daily as an air force officer for many a year, as part of the uniform. I've not gone near a pair since.


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

One pair of black shoes out of 6 total pairs. I would buy probably 5 more nonblack pairs before adding another black pair.


----------



## Andrew Beck (Oct 23, 2014)

I have three pairs. The Brooks Brothers branded AE Park Avenue, RM Williams Blaxland, and a pair of Blundstone chisel toes.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> Black has become so out that it's becoming, or should become, in.


I have heard that black is going to be the new black.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Zero, down from one. Had a pair of black AE Byrons that I wore twice over a period of many years. Aside from funerals I will never wear black shoes again.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I own about 4 pairs of black dress shoes.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

As of this morning, 54 pairs.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

drlivingston said:


> As of this morning, 54 pairs.


Oh, UPS was early this morning?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Vass captoes, Zegna chukkas, A. Cleverley Chelseas, Bonafe button boots.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

It's actually hard to say. A fair number of my tan and brown shoes identify as black.

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## DRWWE (Jul 6, 2009)

Three. Alden Medallion Tip Bals (brogued cap-toes), AE McTavish (casual wint-tips), and Cole Haan black penny loafers with Nike Soles (very comfortable).


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

10 pair including cap-toe oxfords ( brogued and non )
long-wing derbys and wingtip oxfords.
apron toe derbys (split and non)
plain-toe derbys (scotch grain)


----------



## colorvision (Aug 7, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> It's actually hard to say. A fair number of my tan and brown shoes identify as black.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist...


This is very wrong of course, but my response may be worse: one pair of AE Cliftons and three pairs of Chuck Taylors.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have one pair; AE park ave.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

32rollandrock said:


> This is it, exactly. Black has become so out that it's becoming, or should become, in. I particularly like my MacNeil black pebblegrain longwings. Almost like power shoes.


Two pairs.
AE Quinton rubber soled brogues, which come out on rainy days, and..
Loake Aldwych cap toes, bought for a tuxedo but which will get more wear throughout the year.

A pair of black boots is on my wish list.


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

See below. Don't remember the last time I wore black dress shoes.



Shaver said:


> 1 pair, Loake captoe oxfords. Worn for funerals and pleased to say that they haven't been on my feet in a while now.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Alden shell perforated cap toe balmoral
AE austerity wing tip, "Prentice" (I think)
AE medalian cap toe blucher
AE Fifth Street boot
J&M Crown Aristocrat plain cap toe
J&M Crown Aristocrat wing tip

The J&Ms are 15-20 years old and have been refurbished. I wear the Adlen more than the others combined, maybe once every week or two, the boot about the same in the winter, the others rarely, once or twice a year.

I admit, due to the influence of this forum, I appreciate and wear, various brown, burgundy, #8 and walnut more and more.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Six

A-E PA
A-E Byron
A-E Lexington
A-E Bradley
A-E Stockbridge
Ferragamo Stream

The last two are rubber-soled "dressy casual" shoes. If I had to do it over, I wouldn't have bought them.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

upr_crust said:


> Oh, UPS was early this morning?


Shush, you! :biggrin:


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Alden 
cap toe bals
shell tassels
shell LHS

Cole Haan cap toe bluchers (for rainy days, of course)

C&J chelsea boots

pretty sure that's a solid lineup for black shoes


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

EG: oxford captoe medallion
Peal & Co. (AS): wholecut medallion
Peal & Co. (CJ): oxford wingtip medallion
Peal & Co. (CJ): monk strap wingtip medallion
Barney's: wholecut sidelace
Moreschi: pebble grain strap loafer w/vibram sole
Testoni Basic (yeah, I know): bit loafer


----------



## cumberlandpeal (May 12, 2006)

From memory:
2 pairs of Peal & co. punched cap toe
1 pair of Peal & co. blucher, three eyelet
1 pair of Peal & co. Raywood
1 pair of Barker punched side gusset
1 pair of ShoePassion side gusset medallion
2 pairs of Paul Stuart's Choice loafer
1 pair of Allen Edmonds bit loafer
1 pair of Cleverley cap toe plain


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

More than I need. And I'm thinking of getting a couple of additional bespoke models to push aside the less-than-perfect MTOs. If I don't do it now, I could end up waiting until I'm 60.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I have four pairs of black shoes:

BB Peal cap-toe oxfords (made by Alfred Sargent)

BB Peal monk shoes (made by Crockett & Jones)

Crockett & Jones Cranbourne brogue side-gore slip-ons (bought at the NY Turnbull & Asser shop, US-sized, never seen any reference to this model anywhere)

John Lobb Tamar 2-eyelet derbies

I only have a two pairs more brown shoes than I have black. I really like my black shoes and never hesitate to wear them.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

drlivingston said:


> As of this morning, 54 pairs.


that's impossible!


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

1--will donate my Rockport Oxfords, just got a Black Florsiem Imperial in the mail.


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

One, if I find another pair of AE or Cole Haan I'll grab them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

AE Clifton, JM tasseled loafer, a Magnanni loafer good for dancing, and two pairs of loafers with rubber soles for wet weather - I generally prefer oxblood or walnut or some other color in the brown end of the spectrum.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Only one (cheap) pair from Zara. I can't remember the last time I wore them tbh.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Maybe it would have been helpful to ask how many shoes someone owns as well. This would give you an even better indication with regards to how popular or unpopular black really is, a better perspective per say.

Last I counted I think I own a little over 60 pairs of shoes and boots of which only about 6 pairs are black.


----------



## shipworthy (Jun 19, 2014)

Only 1 pair for me, shell cordovan AE Leeds that I picked up on eBay for a song. I wear them maybe once every two weeks but mostly for the sake of rotating my 5 pairs of dress shoes.

As to the OP's question, I think the decision to buy another pair depends on how rare an occasion buying new shoes is for you and how many pairs of non-black shoes you own. If you're picking up a new pair once or twice a year and have other holes in your collection, I'd probably not bother with another pair of black...


----------



## cosmic_cookie (Jan 30, 2014)

Five pairs of blacks shoes, with a sixth in the works. Three pairs of brogues (longwing, semi and quarter) , one pair of loafers, and one casual shoe from Puma. The one to be delivered is a black seven eyelet, semi-brogued, blake stitched boot, which I'm very excited about.


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

I wear dress shoes (except for in the summer) 4-5 days a week with suits; I have 3 black, 1 captoe blucher, 1 norwegian blucher; one balmoral; and 1 pair of low vamp loafers.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

dddrees said:


> Maybe it would have been helpful to ask how many shoes someone owns as well. This would give you an even better indication with regards to how popular or unpopular black really is, a better perspective per say.
> 
> Last I counted I think I own a little over 60 pairs of shoes and boots of which only about 6 pairs are black.


I suppose asking what percentage of your shoe collection is comprised of black shoes is probably a better question and gives more perspective on things.

I'm just happy that we have this many folks talking on a thread for once.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

CLTesquire said:


> I suppose asking what percentage of your shoe collection is comprised of black shoes is probably a better question and gives more perspective on things.
> 
> I'm just happy that we have this many folks talking on a thread for once.


Good point, percentage would work. However I think raw numbers and type of shoes or boots gives you a much better picture.


----------



## ZMAN (Jun 12, 2015)

I own three pair of black shoes out of ten pair. I have one pair of AE balmoral cap toe, one pair of Testoni blucher cap toe, and one pair of Testoni blucher Longwings in black.


----------



## Barrister & Solicitor (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't surveyed my collection of about 30 pairs, but I'd venture about 15 pairs. Must be a Canadian thing... keep in mind I also wear navy and black cotton or corduroy pants, over and above tan/khaki/beige.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

One, a pair of Alden cap toe bluchers.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

6 for me: EG for RL patent plain toe bal, C&J Hallam, AS Moore, Vass single monk, Vass chukka boot, Heschung blucher


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Two pair AE. Park Ave's and Hales. I don't think there's a reason to own more. Every man should own one pair of black cap toe balmorals. More is debatable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Can we change this to just brown loafers?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

^I would wager that the numbers have increased somewhat since that snap was taken.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

I have only one pair of black shoes...after the tradition of Shaver.

Alden Black Shell Cordovan Cap Toe Oxford on Plaza Last.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

dddrees said:


> Good point, percentage would work. However I think raw numbers and type of shoes or boots gives you a much better picture.


Well, on that

23 in brown or burgundy tones:

Alden tan unlined suede chukka
AE Amok snuff unlined suede chukka
J&M lined waxed suede chukka
Redwing Beckmen black cherry chukka
NOS vintage Hanover dirty bucks
Neil M tan casual short wing blucher
AE McNeil shell LWB dark Cognac 
Florsheim x BB shell LWB whiskey-ish
vintage Johnston and Murphy tan calf straight tip blucher
Alden Welterweight tan Alpine grain PTB
vintage Nettleton tan scotch grain PTB
Alden brown CXL PTB
vintage Florsheim Imperial #8 shell PTB
C&J for Polo dark Cognac PTB
Alden # 8 shell straight tip blucher
Paraboot dark tan grain double monk
Meermin dark brown shell wingtip boot
x2 vintage Johnston and Murphy #8 shell tassel
Alden #8 shell NST
Rancourt brown CXL Ranger camp moc
Rancourt x Bill's CXL Ranger camp moc
vintage Bostonian brown grain LWB (Iron Age steel toe)

6 Black

Alden x BB shell straight tip blucher
vintage steel toe Chelsea (station boot) 
AE McTavish casual bal shortwing
Executive Imperial vintage grain PTB
AE x BB San Marcos grain PTB
vintage Florsheim Imperial LWB


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Andy said:


> Can we change this to just brown loafers?
> 
> View attachment 15023


Someone does a lot of loafing...


----------



## Adelantado (Nov 23, 2013)

CLTesquire said:


> I suppose asking what percentage of your shoe collection is comprised of black shoes is probably a better question and gives more perspective on things.


100 percent black... I highly dislike brown shoes. Plus the simplicity of only having to deal with one color of polish is grand.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

dddrees said:


> Good point, percentage would work. However I think raw numbers and type of shoes or boots gives you a much better picture.


6 black, 42 non-black.

Shoes
Vass OE II - dark brown museum
Vass cap toe galosh bal - brown museum
Vass cap toe bal - gold museum
Vass single monk - black
Vass Alt Wein - burgundy
Vass Alt Wein - brown grain
Vass Norweger - cognac scotch grain
Vass cap toe blucher - tan
Vass shortwing bal - dark brown
Vass cap toe bal - brown suede
Alden LWB - brown suede
Alden LWB - tobacco
Alden Dover derby - navy suede
Alfred Sargent Moore adelaide - black
Alfred Sargent Charlton split toe - dark brown suede
Carmina cap toe derby - burgundy shell
Carmina cap toe derby - brown
Crockett & Jones Osterley galosh bal - brown
Crockett & Jones Westbourne adelaide - chestnut
Crockett & Jones Lowndes double monk - brown
Crockett & Jones Hallam cap toe bal - black
Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren Marlow shortwing - brown shell
Crockett & Jones for Ralph Lauren cap toe derby - dirty buck suede
Cheaney for Ede & Ravenscroft double monk - navy
Enzo Bonafe austerity shortwing derby - bracken museum
Meermin single monk - dark brown suede/calf
Sanders derby - dirty buck suede
Heschung derby - black
Paul Stuart woven blucher - brown
Edward Green for Ralph Lauren plain toe bal - black patent

Loafers/Trail Mocs
Oak Street Bootmaker Trail Moc - peanut suede
Oak Street Bootmaker Trail Moc - navy
Crockett & Jones driving loafers - dark brown suede
Allen Edmonds Winnetka loafer - brown
Meermin loafer - navy suede

Boots
Buday shortwing - whisky shell
Vass chukka - black
Dinkelacker split toe - brown
Alden Indy - navy
Alfred Sargent Hannover shortwing - brown grain
Alfred Sargent Cambridge captoe - snuff suede
Allen Edmonds Malvern chukka - brown suede
Heschung chukka - gray suede
Carmina U-wing - burgundy museum
Carmina bal boot - brown calf/pebble grain
Crockett & Jones Wicklow - light brown
Red Wing 9105 - copper
Rider Boot Co hiker - tan suede

+2 non-black Vass boots incoming.

(Recently did an inventory after a bunch of buying and selling, so I already had this in a Google doc)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

ran23 said:


> 1--will donate my Rockport Oxfords, just got a Black Florsiem Imperial in the mail.


How much are you selling them for?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Andy said:


> Can we change this to just brown loafers?
> 
> View attachment 15023


Whoa! That's 12 shelve-full of shoes!


----------



## WHHarrington (Dec 28, 2014)

Out of 30 pairs of shoes I have one black pair- Alden calf, cap toe from about 1980. Refurbished twice, they now are tree'd and bagged; ready for the inevitable funeral duty one faces at (late) middle age. I wear them about twice a year.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Fred G. Unn said:


> 6 black, 42 non-black.
> 
> Shoes
> Vass OE II - dark brown museum
> ...


Wow. Now that's a collection.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

CLTesquire said:


> Wow. Now that's a collection.


Thanks!
:beer:


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

St Crispins PC boot Cigar Cordovan and Russian Calf
St Crispins Kiltie Monk Brown
JL Williams II Black
G&G Hayes Vintage Roja
G&G St James Tan Kudu\Cedar Calf. (On order)
G&G Thorpe Aran Rustic Grain (On order)
EG Chelsea Black
EG Chelsea DOAK
EG Inverness Burgundy
EG Derwent Midnight Blue Cordovan
EG Malvern Chameleon Calf\Loden Suede
EG Falkirk Edwardian (On order)
EG Hutton Brown Calf\White Suede
EG Dover Mohagany CC
EG Shanklin Coffee Suede
EG Galway DOAK Calf\Walnut CC
EG Galway Midnight Blu Calf\Navy Suede
EG Galway Heather Gorse
Rider Boot Co Jump Boot Walnut Cordovan
Vass OE II Red Cognac Bordeax Scotch Grain
C&J Lindrick Brown Crodovan
C&J Marlow Brown Cordovan
C&J Islay Brown Scotch Grain
C&J Hampton Tan Calf\White Calf
Peal & Co C&J for BB Algonquin Split toe Scotchgrain Black
Peal & Co C&J for BB Cap toe Suede
AS Miller Cognac Cordovan Walnut CC
AS Moore Cherry
AS Radwell
Viberg Leffot Service Boot Brown Chromexcell
Alden JCrew Captoe Boot #8 Cordovan
Alden JCrew Suede Wingtip
Alden Handsewn Black
Alden Handsewn Brown
Alden Blucher Brown
Alden Indy Boots Brown
Carmina Jumpers Cognac Cordovan
Carmina Wingtip Brown CXL
Carmina Wingtip Tan Calf\Brown Suede
Carmina Chukka Brown Suede
AE Park Ave Black
Feragomo Lawton Black
Oakstreet Trail Oxford Brown
Quoddy Boat Moc Cavilier Whiskey
Rancourt for BB Boat Shoe #8 Cordovan
Rancourt Ranger Moc Clymer Blue
Rancourt Ranger Moc Green Cordovan
Rancourt Ranger Moc #8 Cordovan
Rancourt Beefroll Penny Loafers Carmell Cordovan
Lucchesse Elephant Brown
Lunchesse Lizard Black
Redwing Beckman Black
Redwing Beckman Black Cherry
Wolverine 1000 mile Rust


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Fred G. Unn said:


> 6 black, 42 non-black.
> 
> Shoes
> Vass OE II - dark brown museum
> ...


Extremely nice collection.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

dddrees said:


> Extremely nice collection.


Right back at 'ya!
:beer:

Do you have pics of the St Crispins PC boot Cigar Cordovan and Russian Calf? That sounds amazing!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Fred G. Unn said:


> Right back at 'ya!
> :beer:
> 
> Do you have pics of the St Crispins PC boot Cigar Cordovan and Russian Calf? That sounds amazing!


Thank you sir.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

Next time my wife gives me a hard time for having too many shoes I'm showing her this thread.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Andy said:


> Can we change this to just brown loafers?
> 
> View attachment 15023


Where are your lace-up dress shoes that you wear with suits?


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

dddrees said:


> Thank you sir.


Those are fantastic! Love the Goyser welt on those too.


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

Nice topic. I have five pairs, with one pair sold due to size concerns:

AE Park Avenue
EG Chelsea 202
Alden Straight Tip Blucher
Carmina Black Captoe

Alden LWB Black Shell Cordovan - Sold

In addition, my other pairs are:
2 pairs of brown
2 pairs of burgundy
2 pairs of Color 8 shell cordovan
3 pairs of chukka (snuff, dark brown and navy CXL)
1 pair of brown CXL penny
3 pairs of mocs (navy CXL, brown CXL and navy suede)
3 pairs of casuals (tennis trainer, GAT and canvas sneakers)
2 pairs of running shoes


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Fred G. Unn said:


> Those are fantastic! Love the Goyser welt on those too.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Hikermike (Mar 15, 2015)

I have two pair of black Jack Erwin Jaspers and Florsheim Cap toe. Two pair of brown and 1 Burgundy. Plan to purchase a pair of brown blucher for work any favorites come to mind. I'm on my feet all day and prefer leather soles


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

1 pair Barrie cap toe oxford
1 pair AE suede bit loafers
1 pair AE Vernonas


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

More pictures would make this thread more fun. I'll try to add some myself later.


----------



## willtrade (Dec 12, 2014)

I have one pair of AE Park Ave in black. I don't wear them that often. It works with grey and charcoal suits but other than that, like black suits, its not that versatile. Most of the time in the summer, I'm wearing suede and brown shoes for work.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

CLTesquire said:


> More pictures would make this thread more fun. I'll try to add some myself later.


Here's one of my pair of black shoes.EG Black Chelseas.

 Next a pair of John Lobb William II


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Some serious playahs up in here.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Some serious playahs up in here.


Well as long as your here we know there's at least one, that's for sure. LOL


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Cheers bud. I hate typing but I'll try to add some pics sorted by brand. St. Crispin's


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Vass


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Roger just took this thread to an entirely different level.

Fabulous, just fabulous!!

since black is no longer required, how about a bit of green?


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

My wife walked in and I immediately clicked another tab. I felt like a teenager looking at porn.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

There's so many other colors and this in part is why black often takes a back seat, and blue is just one of those reasons.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Burgundy tends to be another.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Browns and especially when you add another slightly different color and texture.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Red and oxblood even.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

dddrees said:


> St Crispins PC boot Cigar Cordovan and Russian Calf
> St Crispins Kiltie Monk Brown
> JL Williams II Black
> G&G Hayes Vintage Roja
> ...


That's a big collection!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

dddrees said:


> Here's one of my pair of black shoes.EG Black Chelseas.
> 
> Next a pair of John Lobb William II


Why do your John Lobbs come with a watch?


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Howard said:


> That's a big collection!


You really should get Roger to post his. LOL


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Cherry


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Mahogany


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Howard said:


> Why do your John Lobbs come with a watch?


you don't expect me to wear my shoes and nothing else do you? LOL


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Exotics and spectators are always fun. These are on order.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I for one just can't envision some shoes working in black.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

dddrees, I'm a little worried that all of these shoes you're posting are sitting about unused. I could help you wear them if you like... :biggrin:


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

This is another and it's about as far away from black as you can get. I can and have seen it in many different colors, but I have a problem seeing this work in black. This one is on order also.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Boots will work in black, but I cant imagine this one looking as good in black. I've seen this in many colors, but I've never seen it in black. This is on order as well.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

dddrees said:


> Cherry


What a stunning shade.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

This one works real well with black, it's so happens they were brown and they were on sale. So I took them just the way they were. They are actually brown and white, but the lighting makes them look more black.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I imagine there might be a black suede, but this is a leather that works so much better in shades of browns and other colors. This is coffee suede. I have this one, I just haven't gotten around to taking my own picture.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's a style that works well in black, but I just so happen to have it in midnight blue. It looks like black depending on the light.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

This one is in Vintage Rioja. Its a bit more interesting than black.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> What a stunning shade.


Thank you.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Even for casual very few blacks. Browns are much better for boots like these in my opinion. For this particular boot there was only one color available. These as well, brown just looks so much better in my opinion.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Even for extremely casual. Brown, #8, Green, Caramel, Whiskey, Blue, but no Black.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Ah, here's one of those few blacks. I gave them a fairly nice shine before wearing and they looked quite a bit better than this picture. For a grain I thought they looked pretty good with a bit of a high shine to the toe and heal with a bit of a fade coming back from the toe.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Black is possible but Walnut is so much better.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Black is possible but reddish brown is so much better.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Same here as well. Black is possible but brown scotch grain and brown cordovan are so much better.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

This is awesome! opcorn:


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

drlivingston said:


> This is awesome! opcorn:


These are shoes, but there are so many great options out there.


----------



## culverwood (Feb 13, 2006)

CLTesquire said:


> So, it got me thinking fellow forum members; how many pairs of black shoes do you own, what are they, and how often do you wear them?


8

CJ Kempton - with morning dress
CJ Whitehall - city
Lohn Lobb Ashford - casual suits
Cliff Roberts handmade adelaide - at work
Church very old brogue - at work
ASOS black suede slipper - at home
J Fitzpatrick Laurelhurst - with DJ
Foster and Son black suede derby - at work
Foster and Son bespoke brogue with fading - whenever I feel like


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

drlivingston said:


> My wife walked in and I immediately clicked another tab. I felt like a teenager looking at porn.


LOL! Just checking back in on this thread and wow, there are some amazing pics!!

Roger, is that wingtip boot Vass from No Man Walks Alone?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Fred G. Unn said:


> LOL! Just checking back in on this thread and wow, there are some amazing pics!!
> 
> *Roger, is that wingtip boot Vass from No Man Walks Alone*?


 Yessir!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

dddrees said:


> This one works real well with black, it's so happens they were brown and they were on sale. So I took them just the way they were. They are actually brown and white, but the lighting makes them look more black.


These shoes remind me of Michael Jackson shoes.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Black works here, methinks. Chelseas by Anthony Cleverley: But my other pair of ACs are decidedly not black and may just be my fave pair of shoes overall:


----------



## Greenshirt (May 22, 2013)

That's a nice pair of GG Hayes.



dddrees said:


> This one is in Vintage Rioja. Its a bit more interesting than black.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Greenshirt said:


> That's a nice pair of GG Hayes.


Thank you sir.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Black works here, methinks. Chelseas by Anthony Cleverley: But my other pair of ACs are decidedly not black and may just be my fave pair of shoes overall:


Luv this pair, simply fabulous Roger.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

dddrees said:


> Luv this pair, simply fabulous Roger.


 Thank you kindly.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Latest acquisition - a pair of black AE Sapienzas - $130 from their SB. They're a kind of cut-price EG Wigmores - which I have in brown and wore out in black, that telling me that I have no problem finding circumstances in which to wear the style/colour.


----------



## APP Adrian (Jul 8, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Black works here, methinks. Chelseas by Anthony Cleverley: But my other pair of ACs are decidedly not black and may just be my fave pair of shoes overall:


I like those black boots. I only wear black cap toe dress shoes. I live in the city obviously.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

APP Adrian said:


> I like those black boots. I only wear black cap toe dress shoes. I live in the city obviously.


I work in the city and have never felt constrained to only wear black shoes or to only wear captoe shoes for that matter.


----------



## APP Adrian (Jul 8, 2014)

RogerP said:


> I work in the city and have never felt constrained to only wear black shoes or to only wear captoe shoes for that matter.


It's just a personal preference. I love the way a sleek black dress shoe looks.

I have a black sheepskin ushanka as my favorite winter hat in the entire world =).


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

APP Adrian said:


> It's just a personal preference. I love the way a sleek black dress shoe looks.
> 
> *I have a black sheepskin ushanka as my favorite winter hat in the entire world =).*


what does this have to do with anything being discussed in the thread?


----------



## APP Adrian (Jul 8, 2014)

Dmontez said:


> what does this have to do with anything being discussed in the thread?


Just saying that I like black hats and black shoes, that's all.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

I generally wear black shoes during the week (and invariably with dark 'City' suits).

In keeping with my minimalist habits:

x 1 oxford captoe
x 1 oxford semi-brogue
x 1 oxford quarter-brogue
x 1 single-monk (silver buckle)
x 1 loafer
x 1 patent dress 

The brogues are worn most often. Two brogues and two casual allow for a day of rest between two modes.

(I actually own more than this in different locations, but this is what I regard as necessary.)


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

FLCracka said:


> Five pairs of black shoes, mainly worn with dark business suits and grey trousers. I consider all of these staples.....
> 
> AE Niles cap-toe oxford
> AE Grayson tassel loafer
> ...


I have added one additional to the list above:

Peale & Co for BB velvet slipper


----------



## rtd1 (Nov 20, 2015)

RogerP said:


> I work in the city and have never felt constrained to only wear black shoes or to only wear captoe shoes for that matter.


I work as a management consultant and over the last few years have been to NYC, Boston, DC, LA, Toronto, and yes even London, and people everywhere were wearing brown shoes with suits at work. The whole "no brown in town" probably was a thing 50 years ago, but today it lives on only in internet forums.That's not to say that there isn't a time and place where black captoes are not a better choice, but there's certainly no reason to not wear brown shoes to work.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

rtd1 said:


> I work as a management consultant and over the last few years have been to NYC, Boston, DC, LA, Toronto, and yes even London, and people everywhere were wearing brown shoes with suits at work. The whole "no brown in town" probably was a thing 50 years ago, but today it lives on only in internet forums.That's *not* to say that there *isn't* a time and place where black captoes are *not* a better choice, but there's certainly *no* reason to *not* wear brown shoes to work.


I think I agree with you, but there are so many negatives in that last sentence that I'm not exactly sure what I'm agreeing with!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

rtd1 said:


> ... The whole "no brown in town" probably was a thing 50 years ago, but today it lives on only in internet forums....


No it definitely lives on in respectable professional roles in London and predominates in serious political circles in DC. No judgment; simply fact.


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll play.

Only three pairs of black shoes:

1. Park Ave Shell
2. Mayfair Patent leather
3. Johnston Murphy split-toe derby calf (an old cemented pair for rainy days - wearing them right now actually)


----------



## rtd1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Balfour said:


> No it definitely lives on in respectable professional roles in London and predominates in serious political circles in DC. No judgment; simply fact.


"No sex before marriage" lives on in certain circles as well, but I wouldn't say it's common enough to retain the status of a "rule" these days.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

It is the very definition of an exception to the rule


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

rtd1 said:


> "No sex before marriage" lives on in certain circles as well, but I wouldn't say it's common enough to retain the status of a "rule" these days.


Nor did I suggest it as such generally; I simply took issue, based on observational fact, on your suggestion that this was something that only lived on on the internet.


----------



## rmpmcdermott (Oct 27, 2015)

One pair of black weejuns that I rarely wear. Most of my shoes, whether loafers or lace ups are number 8/cordovan color, but that's because I work from more TNSIL perspective and often wear chinos of varying colors with odd jackets and blazers. I'm in the market for a pair of black longwings, though.

And Balfour is right about DC. When I was covering politics on the Hill I don't think I ever remember seeing shoes that weren't black or cordovan. Even the Texans wore black cowboy boots.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

Since starting this thread last summer I actually did acquire another pair of black shoes. I managed to purchase a pair of Carmina perforated captoes on the Inca last before Skoak started the US store and Carmina eliminated some of the fun we were having with the strong dollar.

I do enjoy the shoes and they are infinitely more sleek than my other pair of black oxfords (Alden's). For no other reason than to attempt to use them, I recently decided to start wearing black shoes to court (or at least the first day of court if I'm there for more than a day). We only have a civil session of court every few weeks so they don't receive frequent wear. Since I already viewed a court session as an important event it seemed wearing black shoes would be in keeping with that. I also shine the hell out of them so that everyone else feels self conscious about their unshined black shoes. :biggrin:


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

1 pair - AE Harrisons that I love.
No feeling I need more. Too many other, richer options.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

24, the least worn of any color group:

1 pair Mezlan tassel loafers with medallion.
1 pair PRL penny loafers
1 pair Weegun beef roll
1pair AE Carlyl
1pair AE 5th Ave
1 pair J&M single monks
1pair Bally wingtip bal
1pair Bally cap toe blucher
1pair J&M derby boots
1pair C&J spat boots
1paIr Carmina bal boots
2 pair J&M Venetian loafers
1 pair Carmina Black and Tan derby boots
1pair DeercraftVemetian loafers
1 pair Uggs high boots 
1 pair Top Siders
2 pair Footjoy golf shoes 
1pair swim fins neoprene booties
1 pair Bass kiltie tassel loafers
On order:1pair EB cap toe bals
Never worn: 2 pairs unknown brand patent leather tuxedo shoes


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Yesterday I saw a pair of black calf Galways with black suede shaft, and had to struggle repeatedly to force my wallet back in my pocket as it kept leaping out. Conceptually, a dressy black derby boot makes little sense. But in person, they were devastatingly handsome. Thankfully, my black shoe and boot needs are well settled.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

And if they were Shannon's?


----------



## jfo2010 (Jul 3, 2015)

Loake 1880 Rothschild 
AE Patriot 

Rarely wear them. Brown and burgundy get most of the action. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I own about 4 pairs of black shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Egad! For me and regardless of the hue of the leather, the number seems to always be one more pair than I presently have on my shoe racks. :redface:


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

Let's see:


Allen-Edmonds Lexington brogues (among my favorites); 
AE Slayton 4-hole moc-toe (also very sharp and very comfy); 
AE Kingsley (a fairly odd partial brogue split-toe blucher--seldom worn); 
AE Holt single-strap monk (which I should also probably sell or trade); 
Vintage FootJoy double-soled longwings (not golf shoes); 
NOS Barrington moc-toe laceups that look kind of clompy but are super comfy; 
Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft captoe from the '80s (seldom worn--too formal) 
J&M Optima captoes--(also too formal for my needs) 
Pair of casual Bo/rn shoes that are very comfy for weekends. 
 I will also admit without (much) shame to a pair of black Ecco moc-toe laceups that just gave up the ghost. Say what you will, but they were great for job interviews, being comfortable for walking and perfectly in tune with the DC ethos of "sartorial ignorance equals humility." Alas, not resolable, though.

Still, I only wear black shoes at work maybe once a week. I should unload some of these.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

momsdoc said:


> And if they were Shannon's?


Oddly enough I can't say I would neccessarily have found the Shannons more appealing - though they certainly are highly desireable dress boots. Something about this particular pair of Galways really did it for me. But buying them would just mean that my existing two pairs of very nice black boots would see even less wear.

This pic doesn't capture their awesomeness, but here they are all the same.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Yesterday I saw a pair of black calf Galways with black suede shaft, and had to struggle repeatedly to force my wallet back in my pocket as it kept leaping out. Conceptually, a dressy black derby boot makes little sense. But in person, they were devastatingly handsome. Thankfully, my black shoe and boot needs are well settled.


Thats why I ended up with the Carmina black bal boot. Even though the J&M is an Aristocrat, a black derby cap toe makes no sense to me. And the C&J cal has a black suede shaft, leaving me with no Solid leather black bal boot. So I HAD to have them to fill this glaring hole. Actually the J&Ms get some wear, as I mostly wear odd pants. When the tweed is in bloom, they can be a useful distraction from brown, burgundy, and navy derbies.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

Alden 901 shell
AE Lexington
AE Prentice
AE Fifth Street Boot
J&M Aristrocrat wingtip
AE patent leather formal bal (do not recall the name)


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Olifter said:


> AE patent leather formal bal (do not recall the name)


The Copley!


----------

